# Where to get good articles from an specific play?



## Marcioboro (Nov 23, 2007)

Hello, I go 1 or 2 times a month to a classical music listening here in Brazil. The orchestra is good (Sao Paulo Symponic Orchestra), but the commentaries about the music that will be played that night are not soo good. I already been in NY Philarmonic, Philly, St. Peteresburg, Mexico City, and some of them have a very good "book/folder" with a little explanation, of the play, the composer, background, etc...

Is there a place on the internet where I can go before my concert and read a little bit? Somewhere where I can get and print commentaries about the play/composer? Usually there are 3 plays at the same night, usually a symphony acommpanied by just a concerto or an introductory piece or even another Symphony.

Wikipedia is not working for me, I don't like it.

Thanks for your inputs, good listening.

MB


----------

